# Hey guys



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, Im Katie, from Queensland. Ive been riding for 6 years now, and have 3 horses of my own, plus 2 of my sisters.
I ride dressage and jumping, and once my baby boys registration is complete, I will be doing Arabian halter and riden classes.
I also coach at my local pony club, teaching dressage and jumping to the younger riders.

I love trail riding in the bush with my old mare and hanging around the yard with my babies!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Katie


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Katie, welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Katie!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome  Katie


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome 

its nice to meet another queenslander  where abouts in qld are you?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Darling Down. In a little town thats 45 min North of Toowoomba


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

nice


----------

